# طقس الخطوبة



## ايرينى جورج (12 مارس 2008)

اخواتى الحلوين فادية ويوحنا انا كتبتلكم موضوع خاص بالخطوبة وطقسها يارب يعجبكم
الخطبة، هى الفترة التى تبدأ للاتفاق على الزواج، وتنتهى بالزواج فعلا. وهى فترة هامة جداً، إذ فيها فرصة تعارف أعمق، ونمو للمحبة المسيحية، وإحساس بإمكانية السير السعيد إلى زواج موفق إذ يتعارف الخطيبان، وتتعارف الأسرتان ويتعاون الكل معاً من أجل تأسيس بيت الزوجية المبارك. والأصل فى كلمة "الخطبة" أنها مشتقة من "الخطابة" إذ يتكلم الجميع فى مصارحة بناءة. 
طقس الخطبة :


هو طقس قصير يشتمل على :
1- الرشومات الثلاثة :
وتتم على الخطيبين والدبلتين.
"حيث الخاتم علامة عهد محبة وإرتباط صادق" … فيها يقول الكاهن :
 "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين"
 "مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل آمين".
 "مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين".
 "مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين".

وهكذا يبارك الاله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم هذا المشروع … المبنى على رضا الخطيبين، وعدم وجود أية موانع شرعية أو غيرها.

2- صلاة الشكر :
وفيها يقدم الكاهن شكر الجميع للرب من أجل هذه البركة، بركة الشروع فى تأسيس كنيسة صغيرة، ستثمر - بمشيئة الله فيما بعد أبناء مباركين فى بيت الرب، لتكميل جسد المسيح وعدد القديسين.

3- صلوات توجيهية :
تهدف إلى شرح أبعاد الخطبة للخطيبين، وتطلب من الرب تتميم هذا المشروع فى الوقت المناسب، خلاصاً لروحيهما، وسعادة لحياتهما. وخلال ألحان الفرح يتم لبس الدبلتين، علامة العهد. ويقدم الكاهن وصية للخطيبين بالحياة العفيفة. وقراءة الانجيل فى كل لقاء، مع اختتامه بالصلاة، وذلك لتكون خطبة مقدسة، ومدخلاً عفيفاً للزواج المبارك.

أهداف فترة الخطبة :


1- أن يتعرف كل طرف على ملامح الطرف الآخر : أفكاره، وآرائه، وتطلعاته، واسلوب حياته، وطباعه.
2- أن ينمو الاثنان فى شركة روحية مقدسة، يتعلمان فيها الجهاد ضد الحسيات، والسلوك العنيف، والشبع الروحى كسبيل لزواج مقدس.
3- أن تتعارف الأسرتان، وتتكون بينهما روح محبة وتفاهم وتعاون ورعاية لهذه النبتة الجديدة.
4- أن يتعاون الجميع فى تدبير أمور بيت الزوجية وما يلزمه، فى روح مسيحية بعيدة عن التطرف والمظهرية والبخل والإسراف والإلتواء وعدم الوضوح، ومضايقة الطرف الآخر، والتخاذل عن الوفاء بالإلتزامات المتفق عليها.

مبادئ أساسية فى هذه الفترة :
كثيراً ما تهتز العلاقة بشدة بين الخطيبين، بدلاً من أن تتوثق وتقوى وهناك أسباب كثيرة وهامة يجب أن يلتفت إليها الطرفان، إذا شاء أن تنجح الخطبة وتتحول إلى زواج مقدس.

1- من أخطر أسباب التعب الغيرة المتطرفة بين الخطيبين فبمجرد أن يلاحظ طرف ما أهتمام الطرف الآخر بشخص ثالث، تبدأ المتاعب والشكوك والمعاتبات. ومع أن المنتظر من كل طرف أن يكون وفياً بصورة مطلقة للطرف الثانى، إلا أن المطلوب من كل منهما أن يتخلص بسرعة من هذه الغيرة التى لا تدل إلا على أنانية وذاتية بغيضة. فربما كان التصرف بحسن نية، أو كذوق إجتماعى عام، إلا أن الأنانية تتصور هذا خيانة. ولذلك فكلما ارتبط كل من الخطيبين بالمسيح، ارتبط بخطيبه بصورة مسيحية سليمة خالية من هذه الاستيلائية البغيضة.

2- وسبب آخر يمكن أن يفسد العلاقة بين الخطيبين وهو الارتباط العاطفى الشديد من أسرة كل طرف للطرف الغريب …. الأم ملتصقة بعنف بإبنتها وتغار عليها من خطيبها الذى سينتزعها يوماً من حضنها، والأب أيضاً مرتبط عاطفياً بإبنته، ولا يقدم لها التوجيه المناسب الذى يربطها بخطيبها، وهكذا تحدث المشاكل بين الأسرتين منذ البداية، إذ يشكو كل طرف لأسرته من سوء معاملة أسرة الطرف الآخر. وغالباً ما تكون الأسباب تافهة وبسيطة، ولكن "جو الاختبار والاحتمالات" المحيط بالخطبة يضخم الأمور ويعقد المشكلات اليومية والعادية.

3- وسبب ثالث هو محاولة كل طرف السؤال عن ماضى الطرف الآخر … وهذا أمر هام، فرغم حسن النية فى السؤال، إلا أن الإفصاح عن أى أمر انتهى من جذوره، يحدث لدى الطرف الآخر غيرة وتعباً نفسياً، بل ربما احساساً بسهولة انحراف شريكه فى المستقبل. وهنا نحذر الخطيبين من :
‌أ- الافصاح عن خبرات ربما تكون قد حدثت فى الماضى، وقد تنبأ عنها، واعترفنا بها وانتهت من حياتنا.
‌ب- التجارب مع أى طلب حسى، أو تعبيرات جسدية مهما كانت بسيطة، لأنها تثير الشكوك لدى الطرف الذى طلب ذلك وأيضاً الطرف الآخر.
‌ج- الالحاح فى سؤال الطرف الآخر عن خبراته القديمة بطريقة منفردة، ربما تدعوه إلى الكذب، أو إلى الاقرار بما سوف يفسد الخطبة، وربما ينهيها. لقد نسى المسيح كل أخطائنا، فلننسى نحن أيضاً ما وراء ونمتد إلى ما هو قدام.

4- كذلك الاختلاف حول الأمور المادية … سبب رابع ومتكرر لفسخ الخطوبات، لذلك يستحسن الإتفاق على كل التفاصيل من قبل تتميم الخطبة : الشبكة، السكن، المساهمات فيه، الأثاث، الحفلات الكنسية وغيرها. ويجب أن نبتعد كمسيحيين عن المظهرية والإسراف والتثقيل من طرف على الآخر. ونحن نتمنى أن تكسر الأجيال الصاعدة من الشباب طوق التقاليد البالية، فلا يحتاج الزواج كل هذه المبالغ الطائلة … لماذا لا نقتصد فى الاحتفال الكنسى؟ ما الداعى لعلب الحلوى؟ لماذا لا نكتفى بصورة دينية، عليها تذكار الحفل؟ لماذا لا نقتصد فى الآثاث فلا يكون ثقيلاً غير عملى، متعباً فى الشراء ومتعباً فى النظافة والصيانة. أنتره خفيف، مائدة طعام وكراسى خفيفة وبسيطة، أسرة يمكن أن يكون لها أكثر من استخدام … ألخ.

المهم أن يسلك كل طرف فى روح التعاون والصراحة والصدق والوفاء بالإلتزام دون تهرب أو مراوغة تفسد الود القائم وتعطى إحساساً بالخداع أو الانخداع.

العدول عن الخطبة بعد الشر)بس دة استكمال 

حين يستحيل إتمام الزواج نتيجة لأى سبب، ينبغى أن يعدل الطرف الراغب أو الطرفان عن الخطبة، بصورة سليمة هذه معالمها :
1- تبادل الحقوق المدنية، واللجوء إلى الأب الكاهن عند الخلاف.
2- الطرف الرافض يترك الشبكة والهدايا غير المستهلكة والنقود أما الهدايا المستهلكة كالملابس أو الطعام أو عيره فلا حديث عنها.
3- ينبغى أن تظل أسرار كل من الطرفين أمانة لدى الطرف الآخر … والغدر له عقابه الخاص عند الله.
4- يتحرر محضر رسمى بمعرفة الأب الكاهن وشهادة شهود كمخالصة كنسية ومدنية.
5- إذا اختلف الخطيبان فى الأمور المدنية واستحال الصلح، تفسخ الخطبة كنسياً - ولو بناء على طرف واحد - مع حفظ الحقوق المدنية للطرفين.

إن العدول عن الخطبة أصبح أمراً شائعاً هذه الأيام، وهذا دليل على التسرع فى القرار، وعدم استشارة الرب، أو علامة ضحالة روحية، أو قلب مادى مرتبط بالأرض.

ليتنا إذن ننمى حياتنا فى الرب، ونستلهم رأيه فى كل خطوة، ونسلك بروح محبة سخية مع الطرف الآخر … والرب هو سر البركة والفرح. 
انا كنت كتبابة فى موضوع فادية ويوحنا:wub: وبعد ايذنهم انا كتبتة هنا تانى علشان الكل يشوفة يارب ما تزعلو


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طقس الخطوبة*

انا ممكن اشكرك الاول على الموضوع

الجميل وبعدين اسيب فاديه ويوحنا

يشاركوا​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طقس الخطوبة*

*شكرا ياماما على مرورك*​


----------



## السياف العراقي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طقس الخطوبة*


----------



## فونتالولو (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طقس الخطوبة*

سلام الرب يسوع 
حلو الموضوع ده جميل يا ايريني بس ممكن تقولي علي نصائح للمخطوبين  اكتر بس تكون عمليه وسهله بس مرسي علي الموضوع يا جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:dance:


----------

